# A little moon time...



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Ah, The little moon far, far away...










Today we get the surprise of a lifetime, the little moon Enceladus that orbits Saturn was caught in the act! Spewing water out into space! Water! H2O! WooHoo!!!

Pictured below is what the probe cassini spotted and imaged...Frozen water spewing out into space. It is now thought that this frozen water supply is feeding one of saturn's rings.










I'm really excited about this, when I heard the announcement this afternoon I almost ran outside and yelled... woo f*cking hoo!!! But I kept calm... 

I work part time at a local college observatory (help run the telescope, etc.) and have imaged Saturn (and the rest of the Solar System) many, many times. These are exciting times in the Astronomy field.

Awesome image of Saturn, taken by the *Cassini probe* now orbiting the planet.









and here is one of my images of Saturn that I took from my backyard using a special camera adapter attached to the back of my telescope: If you look close enough and your monitor is pretty bright, you will see a little white dot located at 8 o clock from Saturn... that little white dot is Titan, Saturn's largest moon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I read about that yesterday.

I have a telescope too - a 127mm starmax from Orion. Had it a few years now, and I have an entire set of lenses and some filters.

Unfortunately, I cannot see too much where i live due to city lights. I REALLY wanna take the scope out to West Texas and stop someplace 1 night to get a great view. One night, I stopped at a rest stop along I-10 back in New Mexico in 1998, and I was amazed when I got out of the car. I had never seen that many stars in my life. U never see that when you are in a city.

When I got the scope, I said I'd be satisfied if I could just see Jupiter and Saturn. Well, the planets are about all I can see with the city lights.

I did get to see that awesome view of Mars a few years back. Also have seen Saturn, Venus, Jupiter and Uranus.


----------

